# Old Sryer Making Load Noise Thoughout Cycle.



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry didnt preview work its my DRYER LOL NOT MY SRYER.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a guess but, I would say the rollers are toast. The drum sits on rollers and turns. Once the rollers wear or break, it throws the drum out of balance. Fixable if you can find new rollers.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I would have said it was the drum rollers too.

The easiest way to tell is to take the front cover off the machine and give each of the drum rollers a shot of oil. Turn the dryer on and see if that solves the problem temporarily.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Check the back of the unit first for screws. All the older dryers I have seen used the back for access. Only the last 8 to10 years have I seen the front come off.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Hope you don't have this problem:

ROCK HILL, S.C. -- Doing the laundry is dreadful enough as it is, but for a Rock Hill woman it was scary. 
"It was shocking. I've never seen a snake like that in real life before," said Denise Cubbedge. 
She and her husband found a snake in their dryer after it stopped working. 
"Saturday morning I went to fluff the clothes and when I turned the dryer on, the motor started, but it just wouldn't spin. It made a horrible noise," said Cubbedge. 
She says she's seen black snakes before because they live pretty close to the woods. 
"This is not a snake that came from the woods," she said. 
This snake, she believes, was once someone's pet, possibly a python, approximately 4 feet long. 
"It came out of somebody's house and just happened to find a heat source at our house," she said. 








Denise Cubbedge
The Cubbedge family says they found this snake in their dryer.


Cubbedge was worried. They have two small children. 
"We knew it could've been dangerous, especially with a 1-year-old and a 4-year-old in the house," she said. 
Even scarier, it turns out the snake likely came in through the dryer vent on the outside of their home. 
"You have to come out and clean the vent because it does collect lint," she said. "You can pull it off and clean it. I guess we had been pulling it off and cleaning it too much. It had gotten loose and we didn't realize it had fallen off." 
Now that vent has been covered once again. 
"You can see my husband replaced it and then he put all this insulation around it to hold it in there snug and tight," she said. 
Rick Seifert, owner of The Pest Control Authority, says snakes coming in to homes isn't uncommon, but a snake in making its way into a dryer is rare. 
"That would be very surprising," said Seifert. 
If you don't want to find any unwanted guests in your home, "Make sure your garage door seals when it goes down. Walk around your foundation. Make sure your foundation vents are secure," he said. 
The Cubbedge family killed the snake and hope they won't have to worry about anymore unexpected visitors.


----------



## hoistdoctor (Jan 25, 2008)

Your dryer was probably made by Whirlpool and you have to remove the front to access the drum rollers which are in the back. If it has a slide out lint filter at the top right rear, it's a Whirlpool. If that's the case, you must raise the top, remove the front, remove the belt, and lift out the drum to access the two rollers in the back. You can take off the back panel, but you won't find the rollers. The first three digits of the model number before the decimal point is the manufacturers code. 106 or 110 is Whirlpool.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you very much Ill give it a try. I thought Id take a look at it first before just running out and buying a new model. Other problem is very small quarters for where the dryer is located. But Ill do my best. Ill keep you updated on this thread of how things turned out. Once again thank you all for your help and info on this problem of mine I appreciate it very much!


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

It does in fact have a slide out lint filter in the back right hand corner.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Full info:*

Kenmore 

Solid State
Heavy Duty Plus

Ser# M32004124

Model # 110.86383100

63831

I hope this can help with any more info/thoughts on the loud banging noise I have with the dryer.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Click on the link below to find problems and solutions for your problem. There is also a section on how to get the unit apart for repairs.

http://www.applianceaid.com/dryers.html


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

It may have sliders on that the front of the drum reats on. These parts cane be bought at any appliance parts store or ordered on line. 
Maj posted a very helpful site. I spent a lot of time there a few years ago. Jeff1 of that site is an appliance guru. I have seen him on here a few times a good while back.

P.S. Also check any felt that might be on the dryer or around the edge of the tub. It may or may not have the felt. Some will have rollers in the back and the plastic/nylon like gliders on the front of the cabinet the the tub rides on.

Been so long, I forget what brand had what configuration. I didn't realize I had forgtten so much.


----------



## hoistdoctor (Jan 25, 2008)

Been gone for a few days. Your dryer is a Whirlpool. You must remove the drum to access the drum rollers. First open the lint trap door and remove the two scews that hold the lint filter assemble to the top. Next run a putty knife through the joint between the top and front and find a spring steel retainer clip at each front corner. Press in on the clips and pop the top loose. It will hinge up and let it rest against the wall. Next look for a screw at each top corner attaching the front to the cabinet and remove them. The front can be removed by pulling up and pulling away from the cabinet. You can move it to the side but be careful not to damage the door switch and wiring attached to the front. You can see the felt glide around the drum front and the rollers in the back. Depending on the model there may be plastic on felt. Loosen the belt from the drive pulley on the motor and you can lift the drum off the rollers and pull it out through the cabinet front. Remove the triangular retainers from the rollers and replace the rollers. If the belt looks cracked up you may want to replace it. Another source of noise is the belt tensioner idler. You can get all these parts at Sears or any Whirlpool dealer. Its a good idea to vacuum out the interior too. Good luck.


----------

